# Bad haircut growing out



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I took Preston to a new groomer a few months ago. She shaved the hair between the eyes and around them. I'll try to attach a picture. As it grows out it blocks his eyes, which is no good. I'm the new groomer these days and I'm not sure what to do. Should I cut some of it, all of it, or none of it? Can I gel it back as it grows out? Help!!!:mellow:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Personally I would just let it grow, if you like the way it looks longer. It will be a pain but will eventually grow enough so it won't be a problem! 

He looks adorable, he really does!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Back in December a similar thing happened Milo at the groomer - the hair in between his eyes was cut. Just in the past week or so it has barely become long enough to tie into his topknot but while it was growing and covering his eyes I used some gel (#1 all systems invisible hold) to keep it out of his eyes. 

Preston is such a cutie!!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. Orla, what is #1 all systems invisible hold and where could I get it?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Chalex said:


> Thanks for the responses. Orla, what is #1 all systems invisible hold and where could I get it?


I presume it is available in the states.
I got it online on an Irish dog show supply store.

Thats just the particular one I use,I'm sure there are other brands of gel for dogs too. I am not sure what American sites sell them though.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yup Cathy, same thing happened here. Maybe not as severe. The groomer forgot about my "NO CUTTING FACE HAIR" rule and snipped some hair around Truffles eyes. I am just letting it grow out. What else can you do? She has to peer aroung it now, which is kind of funny at times because I swear she is giving me the stink eye! (but maybe she is!!) And Preston is ADORABLE as always!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Gah I just got Luna groomed and the groomer shaved the top of her muzzle... sigh! I said to tidy her face up and they just shaved her muzzle and left all her beard hair long. 

I've decided to purchase my owner clippers and do it myself from now on! 

I will be letting it grow out as I prefer it longer on the muzzle (helps avoid staining as the hair isn't irritating the eyes as much).


----------



## RaeRae (Apr 16, 2011)

I went through the same thing about 3 months ago!
What's with groomers and shaving the muzzle when we ask them to tidy up their faces? 

I started to clean/wash the area around his eyes every day because, yeah it does get in his eyes. After about 3months of letting it grow out, Mochi could not see at all!! So I decided to cut it myself.  I know, it's so frustrating. You might be able to get clips and clip his hair away from his eyes?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would use something like neosporin to slick it down a bit so if it gets in the eyes it won't hurt him. Some of the gels can irritate if it gets in the eyes.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Argghhh why can't they listen! I think it would be less work for them if they did. In any case, I suggest as others and just let it grow. I use cocnut oil to help hold Aolani's bangs up and off his face when he doesn't have a top knot on and maybe it will help on the sides too. I think Preston is a cutie either way and I miss seeing pics of him.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Neosporin should not go in the eyes. If you want an ointment-like substance plain artificial tears ointment would work. 

I use satin creme myself.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I guess I'll let it grow out and try different things to keep his hair out of his eyes. I have coconut oil so I can try that, but I don't see that holding well. I can try a little hair gel and just keep it away from his eyes. If a stranger comes in the house and he can't see, he'll bite! He's very protective of his people!!!


----------

